# televisor sanyo, funde el fusible al enchufar.



## enanetel (Oct 5, 2007)

cada vez que enchufo el televisor funde el fusible, alguien sabe a que puede ser debido.

no le veo ningún componente quemado y el cable de alimentacion lo he comprobado y no hace corto, es lo único que te puedo decir, 

gracias.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Habria que revisar bien la fuente tienes conocimientos como para intentar repararlo? Quizas alguien con experiencia en televisores te pueda ayudar bien aqui yo de imagen no se nada.
Saludos.


----------



## jona (Oct 5, 2007)

hola
al fundirse el fusible es probable que tengas algo en corto, no principalmente el cable de 220v, si no mas en la fuente, algun transistor en corto o str, eso produce una cantidad de corriente superior a la establecida por el fuse, haciendolo abrir, evitando que se vuelva a quemar alguna otras seccion.
manda modelo de el tv.
saludos


----------



## enanetel (Oct 7, 2007)

el modelo es  sanyo cep 2597.

¿pudiera ser que el fusible salte por que tenga en mal estado un elemento llamado resistor con nomenclatura ntc 4,7?.


----------



## enanetel (Oct 14, 2007)

entonces creeis que si cambio todo los condensadores de la fuente y el transistor la averia puede estar solucionada?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 14, 2007)

No es bastante mas complejo.

Puedes probar de cambiar el transistor /integrado de potencia suele estar cerca de un condensador muy grande.

Una vez subtituido :
Sielda una bombilla de unos 40/60W donde esta el fusible (si el fusible claro) o un fusible roto.


Desenchufa el cable de desmagnetizacion, es un conector de dos pines gordos cerca por donde entra la tension de red, este cable va a la pantalla a una bobina que rodeoa el exterior de la pantalla, suele estar encintado o recubierto de un tubo gomoso, es una bobina de un diametro similar a la pantalla.


Ahora ya pruedes probar:


1.-Si la bombilla se enciende a media pastilla o la tele intenta arrancar puede que la averia este resuelta.

2.-Si la bombilla se enciende a toda pastilla la averia sigue estando presente y contunia la busqueda.



esquemas
http://www.eserviceinformación.com/index.php?what=search


----------



## sokt (Oct 14, 2007)

Lo primero que debes cambiar es el puente rectificador, que puede ser un conj. de 4 diodos rectificadoes o un encapsulado de cuatro patitas. al cambiar este puente ya dejará de fundir el fuse, pero esto no termina acá, ya que debes tener el transistor de potencia en corto o el CI, no se que lleva este mod., revisa bien la fuente, tambien es bueno cambiar todos los capacitores, el único que puedes dejar es el mas grande, siempre y cuando no este hinchado en su parte superior, prueba con esto, para por lo menos, librarnos de la fuente.
suerte


----------



## gustavo moyano (Oct 18, 2007)

hola amigos del foro soy gustavo y queria hacerteles una pregunta sobre un tv sanyo modelo clp 6022.el problema que tengo es que no enciende,lo unico que hace es encender el led piloto.me prodrian ayudar con mi problema gracias.espero alguna respuesta.


----------

